
Interview with YC's Jessica Livingston about what makes a good startup founder - onebeerdave
http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=296058
======
zaidf
I just posted it on my site if you don't want to download it:
<http://www.ijigg.com/songs/CGE40FAP0>

\--Zaid

------
amichail
BTW, feel free to share your favorite bits of the book here:

<http://72.36.160.114>

~~~
staunch
FYI: You can get a free dynamic dns hostname off <http://yi.org>

~~~
amichail
It's actually a static IP. I still need to think of a better name for the
service. I'll buy a domain name after I do.

~~~
staunch
Works even more easily when the IP is static, you just register the name don't
update the IP. But yeah -- get a domain :-)

------
amichail
Did anyone find it bizarre that some of the responses given by founders are
extremely long?

------
domp
That hotornot story is priceless. It was my favorite part of the Founders at
Work.

------
ecuzzillo
Transcript?

~~~
Elfan
There doesn't appear to be one. There wern't any earth shattering revelations.
It was a standard (although enjoyable) interview of a recent author.

